# F 150 rims



## toni (Aug 7, 2007)

This may seem like a simple question to some of you, but i was wondering if rims off of a 2003 F150 4x4 would fit on my 1999 f150 4x4? Or who would i ask to find out? 

thanks.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Call a ford dealership. They will know.


----------

